# Potential breeder...



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Though I may already know the answer to this- should I be steering clear of a breeder who says they'll let the pups go to new homes at ''7-8'' weeks?? Isn't 8 weeks the minimum?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

No, most breeders will let well grown puppies go between 7 - 8 weeks. Although I believe the kennel club stipulates 8 wks.

I wouldn't be interested in a breeder who suggested earlier than 7 weeks.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I know in the US the minimum is supposed to be 8 weeks. Riley was with her mom for an extra week and I'm glad - I think it's better for them to be with their mom and littermates for at least 9-10 weeks (but that's just my personal opinion).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June stayed with the breeder longer than 8 weeks.
I had a death in the family. He said " Take as long as you need. We will take good care of her till your ready."

Here is some information.
http://www.shorthairs.net/AboutGSPs/Whentogetyourpuppy/tabid/230/Default.aspx


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I think as others said many here in the UK getting them ready by 7-8 weeks. Ours were ready by 7 weeks and 1 day ??? , but as we were working we could only pick her up at 8 weeks old. It was not a problem for them as they were flexible about it. As it was only 4 puppies all together I know that only one got picked up at that day the rest of them the following few days. We were the last one and she taught her her name and sit plus paper potty trained her. 
I think the bonding stage starts at 8 weeks...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Within reason, the longer they stay with mum, the better. They learn sooooooo much off mum in the first few months.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I read 14 weeks is excellent. They may end up more dog oriented, though. 

In the past as early as 6 weeks  was considered good for easier bonding to humans. Not good for the dog at all.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Ok great, I guess it's not necessarily the sign of an irresponsible breeder then. I think still, if I was to choose this breeder I would ask to only take the pup after 8 weeks, just to give him/her a bit longer with the parents.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Our breeder wanted the pups to go home at 7 weeks. They were happy to keep him until he was 8 weeks old, which is when we picked him up.

I prefer waiting until 10-12 weeks as the mother does so much training. But you can have a great dog bringing them home earlier.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I think 7 or 8 weeks should be fine. I brought both my girls home at 12 and 13 weeks. I have great respect to those V owners who go through the 8-12 weeks phase...


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

The hip scores of both the dam and the sire are also very close to the breed average, I seem to remember... and one of them is a total of 13. Should this be a concern too?? Sorry for all the questions, I'd just want the best possible start in life for my new addition to the family!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Never mind, I've decided against this breeder anyhow.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Why what happened? 

There are many breeders around the UK and sometimes you just have to travel further to find the right one. It's best not to rush into anything. It took me weeks (months) to find ours. Emails to many of them. Some answered some didn't. Some were rude some were nice and informative. 

Elza's mother has 6/7 hipscore and the father has 3/3 plus elbow score 0.0 (proven sire)
Of course this doesn't mean that Elza won't have any probs with her hips but we make sure we don't make her run until she's old enough. She can have as much run as she likes but only if she chose to. That's all I can do for her.

I hope you find the right breeder soon and get a beautiful vizsla!!! 8)


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Thanks adrino, you're right, I'll just keep persevering! Emailed quite a few people already, and have got myself (provisionally, this lady was very nice!) on one waiting list! She said I'm on it nice and early, and that if I change my mind after meeting some Vizslas it's quite alright, because there are many other people who would be happy to move up the list.
In answer to what happened with the other breeder... We exchanged a couple of emails, she seemed happy to talk to me and asked me some questions... so then in our third email, I asked her about hip scoring, saying I'd noticed that the sire's hip score total was 13. I made it really clear that I was inexperienced with this stuff, and that I was sure she would never breed irresponsibly, but I said I was wondering if 13 was about the average and whether she'd ever had any problems with hips.
Woops... She responded with two pretty angry and rude emails, saying she did not think me suitable for one of her litter as I seemed to 'disapprove' of her boy... She said she'd bred from him before without problems, that I had 'dismissed' her litter and that it was disrespectful to her dogs and her. 
I replied with a sincere apology, which she hasn't responded to - but I assure you I wasn't in the least bit rude or dismissive, I was quite clear to her that I didn't know much about hip scores and would appreciate any information she could offer me, as a breeder, about the scores of her dogs. I thought she'd be happy to answer questions like that...
It's a shame, as the mother dog really was beautiful.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The dogs I've looked at are OFA'd and some have a pennhip score to. I haven't did as much research on pennhip and I would hate to leave something out in my answer.
I can email Dr Tatum and ask her thoughts on vizsla scores.
She owns labs and goldens but does most of the OFA and pennhip films in my area.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Ok, well thanks a lot, that could be useful - I don't think I'll get another chance with this particular breeder but I think maybe I'm better off waiting to find one who's a bit more accommodating when it comes to answering questions. It'd still be good to know for future reference what to look for in Vizsla hip scores.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes I understand you Claire. It's frustrating because all you want first is some information. There's a few breeder out there who are willing to help though. I had a few bad experiences but I ignored them and carried on looking. 
Some of the breeders in the UK think a bit funnily about their vizslas. There's a bit of a snobbery out there... I hope I don't hurt anybody's feelings here! ???
They might have the right if they are reputable breeders. If they had proven many times with successful litters but in the meantime if they are so good and care about the breed than this is the time when they could help. 
Well that's just my thought. 

Anyway, hope that other breeder you've found will be more supportive!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Does the hip score and certification on the parents really mean that much? Riley's parents were certified and he was going to be crippled with dysplasia. I'm really curious how much it means. Thanks!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Claire,

Sounds like you had a lucky escape if the breeder was going to take that much offence to your question re the sire's hip scores. Surely, if the hip scores were good she would have said so and explained more about hip scores to you.

When I was interviewing breeders on the telephone all of them were genuinely keen to tell me about the breed and answer any questions I had, especially when you explain that you are new to the breed.

Emily, the certification or registration wouldn't bother me, but because Vizsla are known to suffer HD I would be wanting both parents to have good hip scores to give my pup a frighting chance. It would be interesting to know the hip scores of Riley's dam and sire? In the UK the fact that your pup is KC registered does not mean it has good hip scores.

Bye the way how is Riley doing with his bionic hips?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With everything you and Riley have been through it would be hard not to question it. 
Having good hips does not guarantee all the offspring will have good hips, but breeding dogs with good hips will lessen the chance of dysplasia. You can have dogs with different hip scores from the same litter.
Some breeders will breed dogs with FAIR hips.
I personally think that's playing Russian roulette and some pup will pay for it later.
Ive had a lab and GSP breeder tell me I'm to picky. That I would rule out most of the breeding stock for one reason or another. So take my thoughts on this subject for what they or worth. Not much by some breeders opinion.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

He's doing very well thank you! He's trying to make up for all the lost time at once. He's still weak in the rear end. We have been getting up really early and taking him and Chuck to the dog park to swim so there's no one else there. My husband wears swim trunks in case he gets in trouble, but so far so good. I can't remember the hip scores but I know they were both OFA certified.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Thanks hotmischief, you're probably right.

Texasred, just out of curiosity, am I right in assuming then that you have owned Vs, GSPs and Labs?? Although I'm almost sure I want a Vizsla, they are the two other breeds I'm considering. I know someone who has a lovely GSP. Do you notice much difference in energy level between the three breeds?
Thanks for your time!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Emily - so pleased to hear that Riley is doing well. The swimming will soon strengthen up his back end.

Good on you both for doing such a fantastic job with Riley, he is a lucky boy to have such great owners.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Claire said:


> Thanks hotmischief, you're probably right.
> 
> Texasred, just out of curiosity, am I right in assuming then that you have owned Vs, GSPs and Labs?? Although I'm almost sure I want a Vizsla, they are the two other breeds I'm considering. I know someone who has a lovely GSP. Do you notice much difference in energy level between the three breeds?
> Thanks for your time!


Yes I have. 
Vs need to be with you more than the other two breeds.
Energy level depends on the breeding, but a lab should tire faster.
Labs shed so much more than a V or GSP.
If this will be your first dog and you get a lab, DON"T get a pup out of Field trial parents.
These dogs need a pro handler or someone that has a ton of experience.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Ok cool. GSPs I find really appealing but probably not quite as much as Vs... I'll probably stick with my choice - and if I'm lucky enough to meet some in September that should solidify things a bit!
Thanks again.


----------

